# Mar del Plata, "the happiest city of Argentina", and beautiful!



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*

*July 2011 (winter :lol: ) *


*Skyline:*










*"La Rambla", the promenade:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Architecture in Mar del Plata*

*1912 old house:*









*Little castle:*










*City Centre:*










*Colón Avenue:*









*Corner flower shop:*










*Ocean view:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Cathedral:*











*San Martín square:*











*Traditional Casino:*











*Avenue in Mar del Plata:*











*Residential Streets:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*New buildings in the coast:*










*Bike ride:*









*Coastal cliffs:*









*View of the port:*










*Downtown streets:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Fishing port:*




















*Port tourist street:*




























*Military base:*




















*Abandoned House*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Mar del Plata Golf Club:*




















*Wealthy neighborhood:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*City centre:*





























*Sixties architecture:*





























*Great house in downtown:*










*One more:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Manor building:*



















^^ *Traditional bar on the coast. Racionalist style:*











*A shopping street:*
































































*Old power station converted into a public square:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pedestrian street in downtown:*











*McDonald's is everywhere* :lol:











*More of city centre:*











*Government House:*


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

*More residential neighborhoods:*






































*Water tank tower:*











*Interior of the cathedral:*











*Rambla:*





























*Beach in winter:*


----------



## seba_bolso (May 3, 2010)

*Great pics of a great city  I love Mar del Plata during winter! 

Some facts about Mar del Plata...*



> *Mar del Plata is located on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, 400 km (249 mi) south of Buenos Aires. *
> 
> *Mar del Plata is one of the major fishing ports and the biggest seaside beach resort in Argentina. With a population of 614,350 as per the 2010 census, it is the 7th largest city in Argentina.
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Mar del Plata


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Nice pics but I don't really see the beauty.


----------



## eu (Oct 23, 2004)

Mar del Plata was surely a beautiful city a long time ago, but buildings of the 60's and 70's totally disfigured it. Most of Argentinian cities have this problem. 
However, there are still some beautiful things, as these houses in residential neighbourhoods.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

I love Mar del Plata!
Thanks for your pics!

I like specially this view that you have when you are arriving by car! Beautiful!!!


----------



## elizabeth1525 (Jul 20, 2011)

[JAGUAR.. TUS FOTOS SON ESPECTACULARES, MAR DEL PALTA ES PRECIOSA...


----------



## gonza04 (Jan 2, 2011)

Que bonita que está Mardel, me resultó llamativo esas casas estilo norte de europa


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

eu said:


> Mar del Plata was surely a beautiful city a long time ago, but buildings of the 60's and 70's totally disfigured it. Most of Argentinian cities have this problem.
> However, there are still some beautiful things, as these houses in residential neighbourhoods.


sad but true. anyways, in this case, Mar del Plata´s 60´s crimes are quite proper. It has a friendly human scale which make strolling around a nice experience, and as most argentines cities, Mar del Plata is acceptably safe,it is full of facilities and it´s a hot summer spot, not to mention the surrounding areas 
that are actually stunning.


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

Mr Bricks said:


> Nice pics but I don't really see the beauty.


it depends on what you consider beautiful, what might be nice for you might be a kick ass for me, there are no rules to define that


----------

